# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) منقول : شرح كيفية التعامل مع الافوميتر الانالوج والافوميتر الديجتال

## mohamed73

*العديد من المبتداين لا يعلم كيفية استخدامة ..*  *رسم توضيحى سهل للتمرس على استخدامة ببساطة ..*                       *كيفية التعامل مع الافوميتر الانالوج*  تختلف أصناف جهاز متعدد القياسات لكنه تشترك في استعمالات أساسية قياس أم للمقاومة قياس الفلطية وقياس الشدة أما بقية الخيارات كمقياس السعة للمكثفات وقياس الحراة وقياس الذبذبات وقياس كسب الترنزسترات فهي باهضة الثمن نسبيا مقارنة بالعادية     إليك بعض الأصناف والإستعمالات الأساسية      هذا الصنف قديم منذ الستينات طريقة قراءة المؤشر       الرقم الذي تصل إليه إبرة المؤشر على السلم مضروب في وضع مفتاح اختيار المعيار مقسوم على آخر رقم في السلم                 إذا كانت تحتوي علىAUTORANGE فهو التعديل الذاتي للقيمة   إذا كان الجهاز يحتوي على زر HOLD فيمكنك حفظ قيمة معرَّفة     يعتبر الافوميتر من اهم الادوات اللازمة للصيانة وذلك لاجراء القياسات المختلفة ,,,,,  سيتضمن الشرح بإذن الله تعالى الاتى:-  1- انواع الافوميتر   2- طريقة قياس كل من ( المقاومة -الدايود-الملف-الترانزوستور) بواسطة الافوميتر  3- طريقة قياس كل من (الجهد المتردد_والجهد الثابت) بواسطة الافو ميتر  نبدأ على بركة الله  *اولا : انواع الافوميتر*   يوجد نوعين اساسين من الافوميتر ,,,,,,,,  الاول-الافوميتر الانالوج    الثانى - الافوميتر الديجيتال   والاثنين لاغنى عنهما فى اجراء القياسات ...انا عن نفسى افضل استخدام الافوميتر الانالوج  فى قياس المقاومة والدايود والترانزوستور والملفات وايضا فى تتبع خطوط الدائرة   وافضل استخدام الافوميتر الديجيتال فى قياس الجهد الكهربى ....مع ان كل واحد منهم ممكن ان يقوم باجراء   كل هذة القياسات بمفردة ...ولكن انا افضل ذالك   *ثانيا :طريقة قياس كل من ( المقاومة -الدايود-الملف-الترانزوستور) بواسطة الافوميتر*    -طريقة قياس (المقاومة).   سيتضمن الشرح طريقة قياس المقاومة بواسطة الافو ميتر الانالوج ,,,, وايضا طريقة القياس   بواسطة الافو ميتر الديجيتال ... والطريقة اللى تريحك استخدمها ,,,,,  اولا:- طريقة قياس المقاومة بواسطة الافو ميتر الانالوج   طبعا احنا اتحدثنا فى الدروس السابقة عن المقاومة , وطريقة تحديد قيمة المقاومة عن طريق الوانها,طيب بعد ما حددنا قيمة المقاومة  عاوزين نقيس المقاومة للتاكد من انها سليمة ام تالفة ,,, اذا لابد من استخدام الافو ميتر لاجراء القياسات  لقياس المقاومة يجب أن نحرك مفتاح اختيار القياس إلى أحد الأماكن الخاصة بقياس المقاومة والتى توضحها الصورة التالية   وكما هو واضح فى الصورة ان المكان المخصص لقياس المقاومة يوجد به التدريجات التالية  x1  x10  x1K   x10K  وهذة التدريجات تعبر عن قيمة المقاومة...يعنى لو عندنا مقاومة لاتتعدة الواحد كيلو اوم (1000اوم) يبقى   هنوقف المفتاح عند (x1) او (x10) ,,, اما اذا زادت قيمة المقاومة عن (1k( يبقى هنقف بالمفتاح عند (x1k(.  واما اذا زادت قيمة المقاومة عن 500كيلو مثلا يبقى هنقف بالمفتاح عند (x10K)    لحد كدا تماااااااااااااااااااام  طيب ازاى نحدد قيمة المقاومة على التدريج الموجود على شاشة الافو ميتر؟  اعلى تدريج هو الخاص بالمقاومة .......      يبقى الخطوات المتبعة عند قياس مقاومة ما هيكون كالتالى :  الاول احنا معانا المقاومة وعرفين قيمتها من الالوان الموجوده عليها ..هنحرك المفتاح على المدى المناسب كما ذكرنا   هنوصل طرفى الافوميتر (الاسمر والاحمر) بطرفى المقاومة .... هننظر اين استقر المؤشر على اعلى تدريج   هتكون قيمة المقاومة تساوى الرقم الذى استقر عنده المؤشر على اعلى تدرج مضروب فى الرقم الواقف عنده المفتاح  ايه ده يا عم انا مش فاهم الكلام ده !!!!!!!  طيب مثال عشان نفهم اكتر  لنفرض ان عند قياس المقاومة المؤشر استقر بعد الرقم (20) بشرطتين   وانا واقف بالمفتاح على المدى (x1) هتكون قيمة المقاومة تساوى   20+2(الشرطتين)x1=22اوم  اذا قيمة المقاومة تساوى 22 اوم  طيب لو انا واقف بالمفتاح عند المدى (x10) يبقى هتكون قيمة المقاومة تساوى   22x10=220 اوم   طيب لو انا واقف بالمفتاح عند المدى (x1K) هتكون قيمة المقاومة تساوى  22x1K=22kاوم  ولو انا واقف بالمفتاح عند المدى (x10k) هتكون قيمة المقاومة تساوى   22x10K=220kاوم  وهكذااااااااااااااااااا  ملحوظه هامة :- مع الممارسة هتلاقى الموضوع سهل جدا بمجرد النظر على المؤشر هتلاقى نفسك  بتحدد قيمة المقاومة علطول بدون عمليات الجمع والضرب دى     ثانيا :-طريقة قياس المقاومة بواسطة الافوميتر الديجيتال    طريقة قياس المقاومة بواسطة الافو ميتر الديجيتال هى هى نفس طريقة قياس المقاومة بالافو ميتر الانالوج  من حيث مفتاح مدى القياس ,,, ولكن الفرق انه بمجرد توصيل طرفى الافوميتر بطرفى المقاومة   ستظهر القراءة على الشاشة ولكن إذا ظهرت هذه القراءة الموضحة فى الصورة التالية      فمعنى ذلك أن قيمة المقاومة أعلى من القيمة التي اخترناها باستعمال   مفتاح اختيار القياس. عند ذلك يجب تحريك المفتاح إلى وضع آخر بقيمة أكبر حتى تظهر لنا قيمة المقاومة

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي
...................

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي دائماً مبدع

----------

